# attendu (substantif)



## Merdioses

!Hola amigos!

Por favor, tengo este término jurídico, *Attendus du Tribunal*
¿alguno de ustedes me podría decir su equivalencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

Creo que son los "considerandos".


----------



## poupounette

Completamente de acuerdo, son considerandos


----------



## Merdioses

Sí, gracias, revisando una conversaciones del foro antiguas, vi sobre el tema, y justamente tú participabas, un millón de gracias!!


----------



## Merdioses

¡¡Gracias a ti también poupounette!!


----------



## maigre

Hola, quisiera saber que significa "attendus" en esta frase, es vocabulario de tipo jurídico.

"la rédaction de ce jugement appelle quelques réserves, mais ses attendus montrent bien la prééminance de l'organization sur l'intérêt"

encontre en un diccionario que el equivalente es "considerandos", quisiera saber si ese es el quivalente exacto en español. gracias


----------



## Domtom

Yo también encuentro _los considerandos_, o también _los vistos_. Esperemos la opinión de los quienes más saben.


----------



## Paquita

Sí, attendu corresponde a considerando: es la primera palabra de las phrases que inician un juicio o un decreto o...

Ve esto


----------



## malesp

Hola! Me ayudan con esto ? Es un texto legal ....

" L ´attendu de rejet ne saurait permettre une telle afirmation" 

Mi intento : 
 Lo esperado del rechazo no sabría permitir semejante afirmación
 
gracias...!


----------



## Paquita

En un texto legal "un attendu" es un "considerando (la primera palabra de un artículo)


> *b)* _DR.,_ _le plus souvent au plur._  Alinéa d'un jugement, d'une sentence commençant par _attendu que._ _Les attendus d'un jugement_ (_cf. infra_ III B 1). Synon. _considérant(s)_ :


fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/attendu/1



> *considerando**.*
> (Ger. de _considerar_).
> * 1.     * m. Cada una de las razones esenciales que preceden y sirven de apoyo a un fallo o dictamen y empiezan con dicha palabra.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## malesp

Gracias pero de todos modos anteponiendo el considerando en lugar de "lo esperado" la frase en español sigue sin tener sentido ....


----------



## Paquita

Sí "el considerando" significa "el parrafo que empieza por considerando y enuncia algo del juicio". Tiene sentido. Es sustantivo, por eso hay que escribir "el".

El "rejet" también es término legal que indica que una demanda no ha sido aceptada, pero no conozco el término español...y la RAE no recoge "rechazo" como término de derecho.



> ♦ Domaine _jur._ ou _pol._ _Rejet d'une loi, d'une proposition, d'une requête_.     _Avant que le conseil de guerre fût réuni, le directeur du_ Journal officiel _(...) reçoit la copie du jugement, le texte du pourvoi en grâce et de son rejet, avec le récit de l'exécution_ (Clemenceau, _Iniquité_, 1899, p. 312).


fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rejet

¿Has buscado en estos diccionarios? 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4452988&postcount=10


----------



## malesp

Entiendo. 
Que te parece :
" Considerando la desestimación no podría permitir semejante afirmación"

ya que me parece que saurait aqui no tiene el sentido de saber porque sino la oracion suena extraña


----------



## Paquita

Tienes aquí confirmación para interpretar "saurait"
il ne saurait être question de
ne  saurait
ne saurait contraindre
ne saurait donc
ne saurait être valablement rendu destinataire d'actes a...
ne saurait juger
ne saurait surprendre
on ne saurait
on ne saurait douter que ...
on ne saurait mieux dire

Espera otras opiniones para la traducción de "rejet". Ni idea. A lo mejor otros foreros te pidan más contexto.


----------



## malesp

vale, gracias!


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Mi autor* dice:

_Ne prenaient alors relief que l’anthropologie symétrique latourienne – *avec laquelle je partage bien des attendus* – et les approches se réclamant des sciences cognitives dont la plupart sont si détachées des faits et si simplistes dans leur explication des phénomènes culturels qu’elles rebutent encore la majorité des jeunes anthropologues_.

Si bien coincido con la acepción jurídica de 'considerando' en los casos antes expuestos, me pregunto si en mi caso los '*attendus*' no tienen una traducción más literal, como 'expectativas'.

* Philippe Descola, _La Composition des mondes._


----------



## jprr

Salut totor,


totor said:


> me pregunto si en mi caso los '*attendus*' no tienen una traducción más literal, como 'expectativas'.



Non ! c'est bien le sens juridique "d'alinéat d'un* jugement*" ( -> celui de l'anthropologie symétrique latourienne)


----------



## totor

O sea, que él comparte muchos considerandos de la antropología simétrica de Latour…

Vos decís que aunque no sea un fallo ni una sentencia, ni comience con _attendu_ (que además es prácticamente la misma definición que da el DRAE), ¿igual se puede usar la misma palabra?

Reconozco que 'expectativa' es otra cosa, pero igual me suena raro, por su carácter netamente jurídico.


----------



## jprr

Si ton auteur n'avait pas_* voulu *_*donner ce caractère juridique.*... (et du même coup, en sous-entendu, _*qualifier *_l'anthropologie..._* de jugement*_ /_* sentence*_)...
il aurait parfaitement pu écrire :
...._ – avec laquelle je partage bien des* arguments / points de vue / etc... 
*_
Après, c'est toi qui choisit le mot en espagnol_*,*_ mais pour le sens, il n'y a pas à compliquer !


----------



## totor

T'as raison, mon vieux, et merci  .


----------

